# Giant African land snail invasion in Florida in the news again



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2013/04/14/florida_battles_giant_stuccoeating_snails.html


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I wonder if they are eatable. Sounds like a good escargo. Also, I have to admit, I don't like big ones. Only tumb nails size on top of roasted garlic bread. Mmmmmm.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Seems people gotta start adding rat poised to the stucco they replace in parts


----------



## pa3k_87 (Apr 6, 2012)

Really? Blow out tires you say? I've stepped on a bunch (by accident) on my last trip to the Philippines where they're pests too and none were that hard.


----------

